# My inverts



## hornet (Feb 23, 2007)

here are a few of my scorps, more to come


----------



## makaveli (Feb 23, 2007)

hey hornet what scorp is the last one on the far right?


----------



## hornet (Feb 23, 2007)

1st pic female urodacus manicatus "alpine", 2nd pic possibly gravid female urodacus manicats "black rock", 3rd pic male urodacus manicatus "alpine", 4th pic female urodacus novaehollandiae, 5th pic juvie urodacus yaschenkoi


----------



## hornet (Feb 23, 2007)

not 100% sure bout the i.d. of the nova, going to send a pic off to mark newton to see if he can confirm it


----------



## hornet (Feb 23, 2007)

more pics


----------



## hornet (Feb 23, 2007)

1st pic feamle lychas marmoreus, 2nd pic female Cercophonius squama, 3rd pic, liocheles sp sub-adult before moult, 4th pic freshly moulted adult male liocheles sp


----------



## carpetsnake (Feb 23, 2007)

nice


----------



## makaveli (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey hornet do u still have that female cercophonius squama? any chance of selling it? or any other squama you have? or possibly a trade for some lychas? i have 4 adults


----------



## makaveli (Mar 24, 2007)

yes? no? maybe?


----------



## hornet (Mar 24, 2007)

nah sorry, no female no more


----------



## chic parma (Mar 24, 2007)

very groovy​


----------



## hornet (Mar 24, 2007)

thats not even half, most are aussie T's and never come out of their burrows


----------

